# 1994 erratic Tachometer



## gmertzan (Aug 13, 2007)

My "tachometer on my 1994 Nissan P/U KA24E is erratic during warmup". After warmup it smooths out. Any ideas wher I can locate the problem?


----------



## kylebgt (Jul 10, 2007)

gmertzan said:


> My "tachometer on my 1994 Nissan P/U KA24E is erratic during warmup". After warmup it smooths out. Any ideas wher I can locate the problem?


I think that my tach is also going haywire. Just yesterday I was coming to a stop, slowing down from 50mph. Anyways I glance down and see the tach jump 2k rpm's up and down a few times. I almost freaked out, but realized that the engine was not revving so must be an electronic problem. After I came to the stop sign the gauge went back to normal range and worked the rest of the way. Defiantly weird! I think that it may be from dirt/debris getting on the tach wire somewhere??? Thats my best guess.


----------

